# Blooming Onion - Kettle style



## gmc2003 (Sep 6, 2018)

When I go to the Outback steakhouse I always wind up ordering the blooming onion. There's something about it that I like more then onion rings or fries. Also in my quest to eliminate frying in oil I just had to try and reproduce it on the kettle. So heres my attempt. Sorry about the lack of pics. I could have sworn I took more. 

First lets start with a sweet onion: 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Remove the top and peel the skin off. Then with your knife slice through the onion about a 1/2 an inch from the root. Repeat dividing the onion up in quarters 






Then continue until you've sliced each quarter three times. Flipped over you should have something similar to this:





Pop the onion into the refrigerator while you make up the seasoning.

*Seasoning includes*: 2 cups of flour, 2 tbsp paprika, 1 tsb cayenne pepper, 1 tsp. kosher salt, 1tsp garlic powder, 1 tsp onion powder, 1/2 tsp oregano, and a couple of twists for fresh ground black pepper.






Now for the wash: Two beaten eggs, a few shakes of Franks hot sauce and few splashes of milk. 






Might as make the dipping sauce now as well: 

*Dipping Sauce:* 1/2 cup of mayo, 1 tbsp of ketchup, 3 tbsp horseradish sauce, 1 teaspoon paprika, 1 tsp of cayenne pepper, a couple of twists of ground black pepper, and a small pinch of oregano. Mix well.






Dredge the onion in the dry ingredients. Making sure all the peddles are fully coated.






Shake off any excess dry and put it into the wet mixture. Spooning the mixture over the top of the onion to insure full coverage. Then back into the dry for another shake down. 






Here's where I'm missing some of the pictures. I used the kettle with the Vortex for a high heat indirect cook. I also placed the Vortex closer to the edge of the kettle for more grate space. Place the onion on a small sheet of aluminum foil on the opposite side of the Vortex rotate about half way through the cook.  I can't remember how long it took. To many PBRs I guess. That would explain the missing pictures also. The blooming onion is done when the peddles can be pulled off easily and it's that nice deepfried color. 

I didn't get a shot of the full onion - cooked, but here is my wifes plate. You'll have to use your imagination to fill in the rest of the onion. Sorry about that. It was good and I'll be making it again for an upcoming party. 







The mixes and sauce are all Chris tweeked versions of Outbacks. That I found on the internet 
Chris,


----------



## Jeff Wright (Sep 6, 2018)

Dang PBR!

What a great idea.  Look good from what there is left on the plate.  I have done a couple of these in a air fryer and they turn out pretty good.  On a grill might be quite a treat.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 6, 2018)

Looks great chris! 

And there’s nothing wrong with to many PBR’s! Just remember I’ve never over done it, but I’ve been over served a lot!

Scott


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 6, 2018)

Great job and congratulations on making the carousel


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 6, 2018)

Yes looks fantastic have to hide this from wife the blooming onion is one of her favorites.

Warren


----------



## mosparky (Sep 6, 2018)

I thought I had a recipe for doing this in the oven but it is nowhere to be found. Now I have one for the Kettle and that's even better !! Thanks and like for sure.
Never been to Outback but always wanted to try the onion.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 6, 2018)

Looking really good to me from my vantage point.
It must've been good, half of it disappeared :rolleyes:
Thanks for the recipe and pictorial.
*Like!*


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 6, 2018)

Awesome Chris, thanks for the post & recipe!  We love the bloomin onion, so going to try this soon!


----------



## Smoke23 (Sep 6, 2018)

I think it looks good!
That’s putting that Vortex to some good use!!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 7, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> Dang PBR!
> 
> What a great idea.  Look good from what there is left on the plate.  I have done a couple of these in a air fryer and they turn out pretty good.  On a grill might be quite a treat.



Thanks Jeff for the kind words and point appreciate them. Every once in a while those PBR's get the best of me and I forget to do something. From what I've read and heard about air fryers these would work out great. 



hillbillyrkstr said:


> Looks great chris!
> 
> And there’s nothing wrong with to many PBR’s! Just remember I’ve never over done it, but I’ve been over served a lot!
> 
> Scott



Thanks Scott for the like and compliment. The only problem here was I was doing the serving. I hope I didn't promise the wife something. 



flatbroke said:


> Great job and congratulations on making the carousel



Thanks flatbroke, Although you might have thought your were reading a different post. This ones not on the carousel.

Chris


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 7, 2018)

Chris, your onion looks delicious!


----------



## tropics (Sep 7, 2018)

Chris I agree looks Fantastic
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 7, 2018)

That is a great idea.
We are trying to eat a little healthier lately & cooking it on the kettle, or I'm thinking on cooking it in the Air Fryer.
That may be the way to go.
Anyway it sure looks good & congrats on making the carousel!!!
Al


----------



## mike5051 (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks for that!  It looks delicious!

Mike


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 7, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Thanks Jeff for the kind words and point appreciate them. Every once in a while those PBR's get the best of me and I forget to do something. From what I've read and heard about air fryers these would work out great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no. Correct post. I’m was using the force and saw it coming


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 7, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Yes looks fantastic have to hide this from wife the blooming onion is one of her favorites.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren for the like and compliment. I think your wife would really like the idea of a blooming onion made w/o oil.



mosparky said:


> I thought I had a recipe for doing this in the oven but it is nowhere to be found. Now I have one for the Kettle and that's even better !! Thanks and like for sure.
> Never been to Outback but always wanted to try the onion.



There are a few different ways on how to make them on the internet. I choose the one that most resembled the Outback makes theirs and tried it on the grill. Came out good. Thanks for the kind words and like.  Outback is a good restaurant not great but good. They do make a great blooming onion though. 



chilerelleno said:


> Looking really good to me from my vantage point.
> It must've been good, half of it disappeared :rolleyes:
> Thanks for the recipe and pictorial.
> *Like!*



It did disappear rather quickly. I wish I remembered to take a pic of it when it was whole. Thing of beauty for a copy cat recipe. Thanks for the like and compliment John appreciate them

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2018)

Looks Great Chris!!
Sounds even better, but the sound includes the whole thing!!
I tried making one of them in my HotAir Fryer when I first got it, and it didn't come out too good. It was probably My Fault!!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## smokininthegarden (Sep 7, 2018)

Interesting, I tried making these once but they didn’t turn out, no bloom, all I got was a deep fried onion.
I might have to try again using your instructions instead of just winging it.

Cal


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 7, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Chris, thanks for the post & recipe!  We love the bloomin onion, so going to try this soon!



Thanks WHB, When you try it let us know how it turns out and if you make any improvements. Also thanks for the like.



Smoke23 said:


> I think it looks good!
> That’s putting that Vortex to some good use!!



Thanks Smoke, the Vortex is definitely getting a good workout this summer. I'm always on the lookout for new ideas on how to use it.  



crazymoon said:


> Chris, your onion looks delicious!



Appreciate that crazymoon and the like.  I just wish I'd gotten a full bloom picture. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 7, 2018)

tropics said:


> Chris I agree looks Fantastic
> Richie



Thanks Richie, Appreciate the like and compliment. 



SmokinAl said:


> That is a great idea.
> We are trying to eat a little healthier lately & cooking it on the kettle, or I'm thinking on cooking it in the Air Fryer.
> That may be the way to go.
> Anyway it sure looks good & congrats on making the carousel!!!
> Al



Thank you very much Al for the like, carousel ride(unexpected) and nice words. I almost didn't post this because of the lack of pictures. I don't have an Air Fryer so I can't say for sure if it will work, but I don't see why not. I know the kettle will do the trick. 



mike5051 said:


> Thanks for that!  It looks delicious!
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike for the kind words. It was delicious and not at all greasy.  

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 8, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> no. Correct post. I’m was using the force and saw it coming



You were correct Flat, the force is definitely with you, and thanks for the like.



Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Chris!!
> Sounds even better, but the sound includes the whole thing!!
> I tried making one of them in my HotAir Fryer when I first got it, and it didn't come out too good. It was probably My Fault!!!
> Like.
> ...



Thanks Bear for the like and compliments. Ya I know I kinda kicked the can on the pic's. I'll post a full bloom shot on the next one I do. Also Bear with your cooking skills - I'm sure it was a defective onion. 



smokininthegarden said:


> Interesting, I tried making these once but they didn’t turn out, no bloom, all I got was a deep fried onion.
> I might have to try again using your instructions instead of just winging it.
> 
> Cal



I got lucky mine this one opened up on it's own, but I've read you can put it in a pot of cold water to help open it up. 
Thanks for the kind words and read.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 21, 2019)

Well the daughter flew up for a surprise visit the other day and wanted me to show her how I made these. So what father would deny a daughters wish. Besides I figured I could fill in a couple of the missing photos. 

On the kettle - I didn't get enough of the flour mix out of the middle of this one. 







Distance shot: In case your wondering that's skidmarks boneless chicken breast. 






You can see the two mistakes I made on this one. First I left to much flour in the middle, and second I should have tented it about 3/4 of the way into the cook so the pettles wouldn't have gotten so dark, but all in all it was good and she and I devoured it.  






and finally on the counter in full bloom






Chris


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jul 21, 2019)

dayum that looks good!!!!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 21, 2019)

Dang you had to bring this up again glad wife not looking over my shoulder.  

Warren


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 21, 2019)

Glad you posted these pics, Chris.  I had forgotten all about the blooming onion that I had planned to try after your original post.  I'll be making one soon.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2019)

I have yet to make one of those that wasn't a flop!!

Probably my payment for hating onions any other way but fried or deep fried!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 21, 2019)

greatfx1959 said:


> dayum that looks good!!!!



Thanks great, and thanks for the like. They are really good.



HalfSmoked said:


> Dang you had to bring this up again glad wife not looking over my shoulder.
> 
> Warren



Sorry Warren, but the daughter did ask. Thanks for the like.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 22, 2019)

GaryHibbert said:


> Glad you posted these pics, Chris.  I had forgotten all about the blooming onion that I had planned to try after your original post.  I'll be making one soon.
> Thanks
> Gary



Give it whirl and let us know how it goes Gary. They are a favorite around here.



Bearcarver said:


> I have yet to make one of those that wasn't a flop!!
> 
> Probably my payment for hating onions any other way but fried or deep fried!!
> 
> Bear



I can't believe that Bear not with your cooking skills, and I bet that air fryer would be perfect. Thanks for the like. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 24, 2019)

@danmcg thanks for the likes appreciate them.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 24, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I can't believe that Bear not with your cooking skills, and I bet that air fryer would be perfect. Thanks for the like.
> 
> Chris




Yeah, I gotta try again sometime, and yes the AirFryer would be Great!!
Only problem is I have to cut into it when the onion is Raw, and I hate to Stink my House up!!!

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 25, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah, I gotta try again sometime, and yes the AirFryer would be Great!!
> Only problem is I have to cut into it when the onion is Raw, and I hate to Stink my House up!!!
> 
> Bear



I kinda like the smell of fresh cut onions. I've been known to produce some pretty obnoxious odors in the house - especially after eating brussel sprouts . 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I kinda like the smell of fresh cut onions. I've been known to produce some pretty obnoxious odors in the house - especially after eating brussel sprouts .
> 
> Chris




Yup---The smell of raw onions makes me sick. Allergy??? Don't Know.
When I was a Kid, I was forced to eat them. Got my ass beat for throwing up after eating them. Was told I did it on purpose.
I love them Fried & Deep Fried, but I've been known to move to another seat in a restaurant if someone near me was eating Raw onions. Disgusting Stink!!
Once they're fried, the Stink is Gone.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Jan 6, 2020)

I hope to try this tomorrow
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2020)

tropics said:


> I hope to try this tomorrow
> Richie



Richie, 
Two bits of advice. 1st, try to get all the clumping out of the middle(if there is any), and 2nd if you find some of the batter isn't cooking properly then just give it a quick spritz of Pam. Have fun and I hope it turns out as expected.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Jan 7, 2020)

Chris I have a Blooming Onion kit,it calls for taking the center out and cooking on a rack upside down.I will see once I start what I am going to do.
I'll try to take some pics
Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 8, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ
 thanks for the like. Appreciated 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 8, 2020)

tropics said:


> Chris I have a Blooming Onion kit,it calls for taking the center out and cooking on a rack upside down.I will see once I start what I am going to do.
> I'll try to take some pics
> Richie



How'd the kit work Richie? I've seen them offered before, just wasn't sure if it was a gimmick.

Chris


----------



## Hawging It (Jan 8, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> When I go to the Outback steakhouse I always wind up ordering the blooming onion. There's something about it that I like more then onion rings or fries. Also in my quest to eliminate frying in oil I just had to try and reproduce it on the kettle. So heres my attempt. Sorry about the lack of pics. I could have sworn I took more.
> 
> First lets start with a sweet onion:
> 
> ...


We order one every time we dine there. Love them. Now I can make our own. Thanks for sharing.  Looks great!


----------



## tropics (Jan 8, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> How'd the kit work Richie? I've seen them offered before, just wasn't sure if it was a gimmick.
> 
> Chris


Chris it cuts almost down to the root,I was very careful separating the leaves.





Did you slice your Onion from the top?
Here is a finished shot I didn't put it in the Lamb post





Came out great need practice
Thanks Richie


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> We order one every time we dine there. Love them. Now I can make our own. Thanks for sharing.  Looks great!



Same here, I'll order the onion and the wife will order a main course. I'll eat most of the onion and pick at her plate. While she'll eat most of the main entree and have a few slices of the onion. Win-Win.

Thanks Tony appreciate it.
Chris


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jan 8, 2020)

Very cool idea Chris. That definitely gets a thumbs up. 

G


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 9, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Very cool idea Chris. That definitely gets a thumbs up.
> 
> G



Thank you G, and for the point. They are pretty cool and test great.

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 9, 2020)

tropics said:


> Chris it cuts almost down to the root,I was very careful separating the leaves.



Separating the leaves can be difficult without pulling them out. I always loose a couple. 
I also try to stop slicing about a half inch away from the root.



tropics said:


> Did you slice your Onion from the top?



Yes, I slice down from the top.

Chris


----------



## negolien (Jan 10, 2020)

Stop with the onion blasphemy lol gods greatest veggie imho. I use purple onions in 98% of everything I eat and to excess LOL...


----------

